# China?



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2016)

It might be a bit far fetched, but are here any Specktrettes from China? Or have you been there, especially Shanghai?
I'd love to chat a bit about beauty, shopping for makeup, and generally living there!


----------



## linainoz (Jan 23, 2016)

Anneri, I'm Australian but I've been to China many times, and lived there for a couple of years. Fascinating but frustrating. I lived in Beijing, but travelled quite a bit through China. I've been to Shanghai 4 or 5 times. If you've got any specific questions, ask away and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you so much linainoz! I'll be moving to Shanghai soon and am getting a bit concerned where and how to go on with my beauty shopping. I was in China for the first time in January and I was quite shocked how expensive everything was, especially western brands. I also recognised that I'm quite spoiled when it comes to drugstores - every Watsons I saw seemed quite small and I dearly missed the nail polish choices! There seemed to be none around (I'm quite an avid nail polish buyer). Sooooo - any beauty shopping recommendations?


----------

